# Hoyt Draw Stop Peg



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

From day one of owning my Katera it has not had the letoff % draw stop peg. I hadn't given it much thought until last night I see in my new draw board that the 80% let off draw stop peg would hit before the draw stop that is on the cam. 


Is not having that 80% draw stop going to give me problems while tuning?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I tried running my first Katera without a draw stop peg for awhile. Don't recommend it. In order to get a "proper" back wall, you need the top cam's draw stop to hit at the same time or just a tad before the bottom cam's peg. In this manner, the bow will normally creep tune - ie. not have vertical dispersion when the shooter varies the degree into which one pulls in the "wall".


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

anybody know how I can get my hands on a new draw stop peg??


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Call Hoyt. They will ship one out to you right away. I have tried making my own. Just get the Hoyt.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

huntnFiend said:


> anybody know how I can get my hands on a new draw stop peg??


Roskoes has the good answer, my dealer keeps a few on hand for those that don't tighten them up once in a while. :wink:


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

I contacted hoyt and they sent me a couple pegs. What a difference that thing makes. I had a pretty solid back wall before but now it is rock hard. Thanks for the advice guys and I have to add that Hoyt has some amazing customer service!:darkbeer: Now I just have to remember to tighten it once in a while....


----------

